# Very Very Submissive



## whiteside74 (Aug 17, 2012)

Teva is just over a year old, perfectly healthy and beautiful. Very smart and well trained. She was purchased from a very carefully researched breeder who owned both parents.

The problem is that she acts very submissive to me (dad of the house). She cowers down and slinks off with her tail firmly down. She does this sometimes just by seeing me walk her way. Retreating to her crate. Other times like any Vizsla she is where ever I am and often lying on me. 

She has always been had a submissive pee problem. With others it is out of excitement. With me it is as she approaches me in a head down, tail down submissive "grin". 

She will often cower down as I go to pet her and pee.

She continues this even as I get down on the ground with her to reassure her and calm her being very aware not to tower over her. 

It is a problem at this point. I often cant interact with her due to this and despite my efforts to become playfully "submissive" with her or "let her win" her confidence around me is only temporary.

She is not this way with any other adult, child or dog. Again outside of the ridiculously persistent submissive peeing when meeting others even if she has been around them often.

What am I not doing right. I don't want a mentally broken dog.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

I think the most stereotypical thought is you may have corrected her too hard at some point early in life or you trained obedience like she was a German Shepherd. It's hard to say what you're doing wrong without knowing the background and your training or interaction style.

I would propose an experiment: ignore her for a few days in such a way that you only interact with her when she herself initiates contact and only for as long as she wants it. If/when she does, follow her lead to see what her buttons are and her comfort level. Then you could take it as a basis and build slowly off of that, increasing her confidence gradually.

And also, watch how the interaction goes with other (family members) with whom she doesn't have that problem. What's different in how they interact with her?

Just a thought, hope it helps to figure out what's going.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

As hard as it can be, the best thing you can do is ignore her. Let her come to you and without really paying attention to her, just reach out and "absent mindedly" give her a pet or two without looking at her or giving her your focus and move on. 

You are the leader and can lead her with nary more than a look. Posturing your submission to her when she is submitting is not a good approach. If she cowers and rolls or pees, just walk away and totally ignore her. By trying to gain her confidence, you are actually applying pressure in her mind. No comment, no looks - as though she doesn't even exist from your high position. You can whistle happily to yourself and project that you are not angry or upset at anything in the world as you go past her.

Good luck - timid intelligent dogs can be the most trying at times.
Ken


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

My sister's chihuahua does this when anyone enters their house. I ignore her for about 5 minutes when I first come through the door. Next, I sit on the ground (no eye contact) and speak with her very calmly/slowly as she comes up to see me. If I see the tail tuck I know I've moved too quickly. She's not at all shy, just extremely submissive when greeting people. 

Also - she's acknowledging you as the "alpha dog" of the house, so I would take it as a sign that she respects your authority & not worry about it too much unless you think she has been abused in some way that would cause this behavior.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Nothing a 1,000 miles of on-leash walking can't cure. ;D

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/importance-of-mastering-art-of-walk.html

Just don't pay her no mind until it is time for a walk. Then get excited start walking. Don't even look at her. Just start walking and become her pack friend. Nothing says to a dog "you are my dog friend like a walk!"

RBD


----------

